# Is it better to use a water bottle or water bowl For my hamster?



## HamHam (Aug 10, 2021)

Hi! I Want a hamster and I am unsure of wether to use a water bottle or bowl. I originally thought water bottles were better but I have heard stories of the water getting stuck and animals going thirsty without the owner noticing. But if I use a water bowl will it spill? I have heard that it is easier for hamsters to drink from bowls but I am still nervous to give it to my future hamster. Also which brand of water bottle / bowl would you recommend? Have a great day


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I've always had water bottles, just refresh the water daily and do a check that it's running OK. Thankfully I've never had a problem.
I use https://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/pets/deluxe-water-bottle


----------



## HamHam (Aug 10, 2021)

Thank you for replying so quickly 
What size do you use?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

HamHam said:


> Thank you for replying so quickly
> What size do you use?


That's OK 

I use the 150ml bottle.


----------



## HamHam (Aug 10, 2021)

Thank you so much


----------



## HamHam (Aug 10, 2021)

Thank you for liking! That’s the first time anyone liked my posts


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I use bottles for our rats, & used them for my hamster, I always have 2 or more attached to the cage in case one goes wrong.


----------



## HamHam (Aug 10, 2021)

Ok! Thanks for the advice


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

My lot always have access to a bowl and bottle. Even my tiny robo had a bowl. It's more natural for them but needs to be kept free from debris and cleaned more often. Try both and see what works for you and your hamster


----------



## HamHam (Aug 10, 2021)

Ok thank you


----------

